# Sears Washer Repair Person



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Please give me a call 232-8737 asap - GREAT on a darn Sunday! :banghead


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

:angel:angel:angel God Bless You!!! 

:bowdown Can't say thank you enuff!!! :bowdown


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

He is good huh????????


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep!!!


----------

